# Really, I'm chuckling as I write this



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

I'm not quite sure if I should be worried about this or not...I was warned that the S54 was gonna burn oil like Saddam during break in. Haven't burned a drop yet.

Am I being too gentle?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nah, oil burning seems somewhat random...some do, some don't...mine's been somehwhat consistent, burning a quart about every 5,000 miles


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

AJAX said:


> I'm not quite sure if I should be worried about this or not...I was warned that the S54 was gonna burn oil like Saddam during break in. Haven't burned a drop yet.
> 
> Am I being too gentle?


Ajax,

How many miles so far? I believe we picked ours were delivered right around the same time. About 500 miles so far here....

Alex


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

700

I'm averaging a little over 18mpg. Traffic here sucks.

I think that my Stongard dimples are gone, but today was another crappy weather day. Gonna wash tomorrow, I'll let you know.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

AJAX said:


> 700
> 
> I'm averaging a little over 18mpg. Traffic here sucks.
> 
> I think that my Stongard dimples are gone, but today was another crappy weather day. Gonna wash tomorrow, I'll let you know.


Glad to hear your stongard seems to be working out. I've got a post with pictures of my stone guard install over in the general forum.

I'm hoping to get mine washed tomorrow, in between showers....

Alex


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Mine is one that doesn't burn much oil. I have only added oil once, and that was only 1/2 liter.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> Mine is one that doesn't burn much oil. I have only added oil once, and that was only 1/2 liter.


I reckon that if I hadn't bought 3 quarts, it would be burning oil like crazy.....


----------

